# am I the youngest rearer?



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

At almost 13, am I the youngest member here?


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 20, 2009)

No.


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

then who is?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 20, 2009)

Me!!  

hehe


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 20, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Me!!  hehe


No. me! Me!


----------



## MingMing (Jun 20, 2009)

"agent A" saying "at almost 13" doesnt make you sound older  your still 12.

I knew Phill and Kat were 12!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 20, 2009)

12 and holding!  

Hey... I bet MY mantis can eat YOUR mantis!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 20, 2009)

I started with exotics when I was 13, now I'm 18. B)


----------



## MingMing (Jun 20, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> 12 and holding!  Hey... I bet MY mantis can eat YOUR mantis!!


LOL mines are peace makers  They will prolly ignore your agressive mantis! well at elast some of them... I kept 6 of them in pairs and they ended up eating eachother :S ... the weirdest one was a tiny lil mantis ( L1 ) that ate the head of her sister that was an L2 when I realised what happend the body of her sis was still moving... headless D: So sad...

Maybe that agressive L1 could beat urs ######


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 20, 2009)

ming ming said:


> "agent A" saying "at almost 13" doesnt make you sound older  your still 12.I knew Phill and Kat were 12!


There's a strange cultural thing here in the States, Ming Ming. The worst possible age to be is 12. Kids between 10-12 are "tweens" and 12 year olds are desperate to be 13 so that they will be real "teens."

I noticed on the "how old are you?" thread, that a lot of people gave their age and their age next year, "I am 18 turning 19 in January of next year." When I reached 70 I thought that it would be fun to be 70 turning 69, but it didn't work, so now I give my emotional age, which is about nine.


----------



## mantidian (Jun 21, 2009)

actually the youngest member that I know is 11 yrs young.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jun 21, 2009)

> actually the youngest member that I know is 11 yrs young.


thats me!

technically im not a breeder..... i just found an ooth n im waiting 4 it 2 hatch.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Nightlurker said:


> thats me! technically im not a breeder..... i just found an ooth n im waiting 4 it 2 hatch.


Explain to me why people your age type like that?


----------



## Orin (Jun 21, 2009)

Y not? U R so old. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jun 21, 2009)

all depends onhow they were taught in writing class. And if Katnapper is 12, how does she have a husband and a son? And if Phil is 12, how come his profile says he's like 70 or something?


----------



## revmdn (Jun 21, 2009)

Orin said:


> Y not? U R so old. :lol:


Orin, I was going to say the same thing. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> all depends onhow they were taught in writing class. And if Katnapper is 12, how does she have a husband and a son? And if Phil is 12, how come his profile says he's like 70 or something?


They TEACH that in school? Oh geez what is going on in this world?! I always figured it was laziness.

Kat just got started really young. Phil is just messing around. He is a very mature 12.


----------



## agent A (Jun 21, 2009)

katnapper is 43 and Phil is 71.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> katnapper is 43 and Phil is 71.


Nice to see you finally figured that out. B)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> They TEACH that in school? Oh geez what is going on in this world?! I always figured it was laziness. Kat just got started really young. Phil is just messing around. He is a very mature 12.


No. they don't teach that in school, Rick; it is the shorthand used in texting and chat rooms. It also comes with a bunch of acronyms, shudder, (pos = parent's over shoulder, or cyal8r) and curious words, as in "look b4 u leap" just glad i dont no nuthin bout it

And thanks for the compliment, mate!


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> No. they don't teach that in school, Rick; it is the shorthand used in texting and chat rooms. It also comes with a bunch of acronyms, shudder, (pos = parent's over shoulder, or cyal8r) and curious words, as in "look b4 u leap" just glad i dont no nuthin bout itAnd thanks for the compliment, mate!


I know that. It was sarcasm.


----------



## MingMing (Jun 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> all depends onhow they were taught in writing class. And if Katnapper is 12, how does she have a husband and a son? And if Phil is 12, how come his profile says he's like 70 or something?


Thats a sad story agent... her father fixed her marriage when she was 9 and her kid is her new husbands first kid.

And well we could all say we are 70, 80 or even 163 years old... it doesnt mean we are that age. Im gonna be 185 years old tomorrow


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> I know that. It was sarcasm.


I wasn't sure that texting had come to NC, yet, Rick. We need a sarcasm smiley!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> And if Katnapper is 12, how does she have a husband and a son?


I don't know about Phil... but my mom raised me under a heat lamp and consistently fed me very well.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I don't know about Phil... but my mom raised me under a heat lamp and consistently fed me very well.


HA! lol its funny cuase she a mantis lol, haha...


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I wasn't sure that texting had come to NC, yet, Rick. We need a sarcasm smiley!


Yep and believe it or not my "old" butt has been known to use it.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm too lazy to type out the whole word so i use shorthand


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 21, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> No. they don't teach that in school, Rick; it is the shorthand used in texting and chat rooms. It also comes with a bunch of acronyms, shudder, (pos = parent's over shoulder, or cyal8r) and curious words, as in "look b4 u leap" just glad i dont no nuthin bout itAnd thanks for the compliment, mate!


I'll second that. I was never very good in school myself and I LOVE how Mozilla FireFox underlines (IN RED) all of my misspelled words, and then allows me to right-click and pick the correct spellings.

Funny how it all begins... I'm 29 and still remember how important spelling was when filling out homework and such. When I got into high school, this completely changed. All homework was required to be typed up on a computer. The only thing I HAD to write out with a pencil was my math.. and that required VERY little spelling...

Along comes college and not only are papers required to be turned in... typed... some professors would allow you to email or print your homework. Whichever you wanted to do. Towards the end of college, it would be required that we email the papers.

Spelling was no longer a concern... Microsoft Word took care of my spelling.

Growing up we always had a dictionary in the house along with a theseuras and even a hand-me-down set of encyclopedia books. I distinctly remember sneaking one of those encyclopedia's out of the bookshelf and into the back of the garage so my friend and I could point and giggle at the naked tribal men and woman in the encyclopedia.

I can't remember the last time I owned any of those books. I don't anymore. I now giggle when I see them at the book store.

Even before college and before the World Wide Web... I remember AOL being the coolest thing! You could look up words, or get help with your homework. Something called "chat rooms" and "instant messaging" came along.

Even before that were BBS's... "bulletin board systems" where hackers or geeks would gather via a dial-up modem to talk in "forums" or on "boards". Hackers would type out huge.. long instructions on how to do things.... we would get so tired of typing things out like... complimentary metal oxide semiconductor so... we called it CMOS (sea-moss). Soon, we shortened as many words as we could. It made things so much easier to type while drinking your mountain dew and reading code books or old unix command books. I was maybe 13 or 14 years old.. and BBS's were hard to find and my mom always got upset at the phone bills.

When AOL hit... we used it for sharing more information... creating secret chat rooms with code-names so only we could find them. AOL would close them down but they would pop back up. AOL would only allow files of a certain size... say... 1 megabyte... so if you wanted some game.. or some scanned-in electronic book... you would have to split these files into smaller pieces... archives they were called and we used this little known application called WINZIP or RAR or ARJ... to zip up our pirated stuff... then we'd run bots in our hacker rooms to share the files.. the bots would take requests and auto-email you the archived files. It was great... I remember a hacker group named Black Ice... because the chat room was like B1ack1c3. See, AOL would run scans for chat rooms but wouldn't see us because of the #'s in our room names.

wow.. sorry.... lol...

So... texting and instant messaging and typing things out at a quick pace became a higher priority. Go to a high school... any high school and ask to talk to a teacher... ask her for one of her students final-draft papers.. and you'll see that the spelling is great and dead on!  that same kid is typing like this "wat do u guys no bout mantids?"


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 22, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> I'll second that. I was never very good in school myself and I LOVE how Mozilla FireFox underlines (IN RED) all of my misspelled words, and then allows me to right-click and pick the correct spellings.Funny how it all begins... I'm 29 and still remember how important spelling was when filling out homework and such. When I got into high school, this completely changed. All homework was required to be typed up on a computer. The only thing I HAD to write out with a pencil was my math.. and that required VERY little spelling...
> 
> Along comes college and not only are papers required to be turned in... typed... some professors would allow you to email or print your homework. Whichever you wanted to do. Towards the end of college, it would be required that we email the papers.
> 
> ...


Wow. Things sure have changed... and not necessarily all for the better. Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Wow. Things sure have changed... and not necessarily all for the better. Thanks for the enlightenment.


Well.... depends on your perspective. Less time worrying about spelling means more time for other things.

Less time typing out full words (spelled correctly or not) means more time for other things.

Today I look at youth... that long hair... so sloppy. Those 1980's pants.... this music... these bubble-gum mass-produced pop princesses. Didn't we do this already? Didn't we have Vanilla Ice, Paula Abdul... didn't we do that whole... fake, crappy, poppy, simpleton music?

and then I realize... lol.. I LOVED Vanilla Ice! I used to listen to Paula Abdul and Madonna! haha

When I was a teen... I listened to gangster rap and pretended I was "tough" living in Orland Park, IL (Golf Capital of the World). lol

I had UGLY hair too... When I listened to my music... my parents or those older than me told me it was junk....

These things... we look at them and we say "the world is going to heck" but it's always been like that... my dad's parents thought Hendrix, Led Zepplin was INSANELY AWFUL! What kind of noise is that!!!!??? the world is going to heck!! lol oh oh... and when Elvis thrust his hips on national television!! SATAN IS COMING WE ARE ALL DEAD!! lol

The truth is, your mind is not doing well at adjusting to the latest and greatest... the newer generations do things that make us shake our heads.. as we did things that made our parent shake their heads.. and none of us our immune to this line of thought....

Phil... what did your generation do to disgust your parents?

Kat, your only what... 9 years ahead of me? What did you do? How about that big hair? What about those tight-rolled jeans? You rebel you! lol

Rick, your close to my age... did you listen to that horrible Guns N' Roses?! You MUST be on drugs if you listen to them!! lol Nirvana? What is THAT noise!? turn that down right now!! ha

What is this world coming to!

With that being said... watz ur prblm?  

Let me finish with this, and go to bed.... I do think some things are going to heck... yes... here is a video that outlines this... enjoy and good night


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, you youngsters! We had to walk to school when I was a kid, and it was always winter and uphill both ways.

We had spelling, of course, real, honest to goodness English spelling. We always "honoured our mum," and our food went down the oesophagus (can't do a diphthong, sorry). We used all the modern slang and called each other "mush" (honest!) and asked, knowingly, "how's yer muvver offa dripping?" always good for a laugh. And we knew all the latest songs, from

"Mairzy Doats And Dozy Doats and liddle lamzy divey A kiddley divey too..." to really risque stuff like "Ain't it a pitty she's only one..." I forget the rest  

We had most fun in English grammar, though. We had to parse a noun according to number, person gender and case, and a verb according to voice, mood, tense, number and person. A tense could be, pluperfect, perfect, past historic, imperfect, present, future and future perfect. We learned definitions for the parts of speech: "A preposition is a word that comes before a noun or pronoun to show the relationship between it and some other word in the sentence."

And what did my parents, born at the end of the C19 say? "I don't know what kids are coming to, nowadays!" It was all great fun, though, and totally useless, and *I can't get it out of my head*! With all that stuff buzzing around, no wonder I can never remember where I put my cell!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 22, 2009)

Loved the video, Dave!!  

And yes... I did go through a "big hair" stage, lol...


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Well.... depends on your perspective. Less time worrying about spelling means more time for other things.Less time typing out full words (spelled correctly or not) means more time for other things.
> 
> Today I look at youth... that long hair... so sloppy. Those 1980's pants.... this music... these bubble-gum mass-produced pop princesses. Didn't we do this already? Didn't we have Vanilla Ice, Paula Abdul... didn't we do that whole... fake, crappy, poppy, simpleton music?
> 
> ...


You know it. B) I had the tape. No idea where I got it (probably stole it  ) and listened to it ALL the time. I think texting has its place but too many people let that shorthand get the best of them. That stuff isn't gonna fly in college or in a professional setting at work. I think many young people forget how to do it correctly. Technology is great but it's making us lazy. Since I went back to school this summer I find that younger people get on my nerves. I'm 31 going on 45. We should do a thread where you post a pic of you when you were younger.


----------



## agent A (Jun 22, 2009)

least I'm truthful about my age-I swear on my life I'm 13...nhjyumiu- :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> least I'm truthful about my age-I swear on my life I'm 13...nhjyumiu- :lol:


12 or 13. All the same. Believe me, nobody doubts your age.


----------



## agent A (Jun 22, 2009)

okay. If your wondering what that "nhjyumiu" was about, if I was lying and I died, my head would fall on the keyboard like that.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## agent A (Jun 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


>


okay then


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> okay. If your wondering what that "nhjyumiu" was about, if I was lying and I died, my head would fall on the keyboard like that.


O.K. So now you are officially a teenager and will have to behave like all our other well mannered, responible, mantis loving teenagers for the next seven years. And no more keyboard dyspraxia!

Happy birthday!


----------



## agent A (Jun 22, 2009)

what is keyboard dyspraxia?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> what is keyboard dyspraxia?


When you don't understand something, Google the word.


----------



## agent A (Jun 22, 2009)

okay


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> what is keyboard dyspraxia?


Here you go!

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dyspraxia


----------



## agent A (Jun 22, 2009)

okay thanks! Now can everyone be truthful about their age.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Here you go!http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dyspraxia


It's funny every time, isn't it?


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> It's funny every time, isn't it?


Yes sir you know it.


----------



## bassist (Jun 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> okay thanks! Now can everyone be truthful about their age.


Age is irrelevant.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jun 29, 2009)

i started at 13 and now am 17


----------



## Ian (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm 9, probably making me the youngest member.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

Ian said:


> I'm 9, probably making me the youngest member.


Yeah I forgot about this guy. He's got you beat.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nine already? I remember when he joined at the age of five!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 1, 2009)

god i love that google trick. i start 6 whole long educated dedicated extremely lengthly... months ago c",) heck ya lol


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 2, 2009)

Ian said:


> I'm 9, probably making me the youngest member.


lol :lol: Your messing with them Ian.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 4, 2009)

> okay. If your wondering what that "nhjyumiu" was about, if I was lying and I died, my head would fall on the keyboard like that.


im honest about my age... .Zkdjsikgjpi


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2009)

Darth mantis said:


> im honest about my age... .Zkdjsikgjpi


ha ha ha. you copied me. wah wah wah. mommy!!! wah!!! boo hoo boo hooo!!!!   :angry: 

I am acting like I'm 3 aren't I? but that is funny-someone falls on the keyboard! I am not 3, I swear on my.. y6vgft xdfcv x


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2009)

And this is my sister...

hi i'm 11 and i swear! y76yhyuyhju

that was her and I swear on my life bvgft

now I need to call ems because I have 2 heads on my keyboard. :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Jul 10, 2009)

i think i stumbled into the wrong thread - this is really weird!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Opivy said:


> i think i stumbled into the wrong thread - this is really weird!


 :lol:


----------

